# Bait at PB pier yet?



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

To the east, they've caught cigs. Any type bait shown up at our pier, or is it still BYOB?


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

No bait at Navarre pier this am...


----------

